# Cooking temp for pork butts?



## Alex Andrews (Mar 7, 2019)

I've got a 7 and 8 pound pork butt on the smoker right now, and I've heard previously that the optimum cooking temperature is 250-275, but Ive
got what appears to be a much older Brinkmann smoker to work with while I'm on spring break. It's a propane smoker, but the only controls on it are the gas regulators. There's no temp setting function at all.

I can't figure out how to get the temperature to stay at 250-275, it's currently hovering around 280-290 even though I have the temperature regulator turned all the way down to its lowest setting and the propane bottle is barely turned on, and only one propane burner is going. 








[/URL][/IMG] 
This here is the infernal contraption, I've never seen a propane smoker like this. And I know it's not a grill, I found a bunch of wood ash in the bottom. 

Anyways, is this an acceptable cooking temperature? Or, alternatively, how do I get the temperature lower? I'm fairly new to smoking so I'm still learning.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 7, 2019)

Some of the guys on here now cook butts at 275 with good results so I don't see a problem. However I guess I'm old school still 225 for me. A faster cooking time at 275.

Warren


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 7, 2019)

Pork butt is very forgiving you should be fine at 280-290. Lots of people smoke them hot and fast like that. If you want to get the temp to go lower can you turn the gas down a little?


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 7, 2019)

I've smoked pork butts anywhere from 225F to 350F. The butt don't care, but the clock will. The higher the temp, the faster it finishes. You're absolutely fine at 280-290.


----------



## zwiller (Mar 7, 2019)

+1;  Heads up, butt is a long smoke.  8lb @ 275F took 14hrs on average for me (MES).


----------



## Alex Andrews (Mar 7, 2019)

noboundaries said:


> I've smoked pork butts anywhere from 225F to 350F. The butt don't care, but the clock will. The higher the temp, the faster it finishes. You're absolutely fine at 280-290.



Good to know, how do I keep it from drying out at the higher temps?


----------



## kruizer (Mar 7, 2019)

Once it hits the stall, (about 160-165) wrap it in two layers of foil and finish to 200-205 and you will be good.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 7, 2019)

I never wrap but at those high temps it may be a good idea.

Warren


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 7, 2019)

You can add a little apple juice to the foil also. I can't see your pictures, but you should be fine with the higher heat.

Chris


----------



## zwiller (Mar 7, 2019)

You will have to learn this over time, but if pulled at right temp (I like 205F) the meat will not dry out.  The classic beginner mistake is to pull too early in fear of dry meat but the opposite is true, you want the collagen and fat to render well so overcooking is better than under unlike say a steak.  Pulled too early, it doesn't break down, and product is "dry" but is actually just tough from the lack of breakdown.  

Wrapping/foiling/adding liquid to braise will not put moisture INTO the meat.  Only way to that is to inject and I like to do that.  Pretty much ALL of the minor tech that people debate about so hotly IE 225F vs 275F, wrap, have no real impact in the final product.  I did 8 butts back to back for daughters grad party.  I tried lots of things so I know.  I suggest no wrap so you get good dark bark.  That's what converted my family to PP.  We prefer PP over ribs now...  Also, add no water in the smoker and use the pan to collect juice.  Check out Bear's Liquid Gold.  Also, check out the 2 popular finishing sauces SoFlaquers and CheffJJ's.  I prefer ChefJJ's but 99% we eat PP with no sauce but you'd need to inject to pull that off.


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 7, 2019)

Alex Andrews said:


> Good to know, how do I keep it from drying out at the higher temps?



Zwiller has you covered. It's just about impossible to overcook a butt, unless you forget about it. An UNDERCOOKED butt will taste dry and tough. An over cooked butt will be moist and mushy. If you forgot about it, it will eventually get jerky-like from the outside in, but that takes a LOOOONG time on a full butt. 

Use final internal meat temp as a guide, but get a feel for the probe sliding in easily. I probe first, then check IT. Last time I did two 8.6 lb butts simultaneously about 2-3 weeks ago, they both probed tender at the same time, but one registered 208F on the therm, the other 198F. I smoked them overnight at 225F, then 12 hours in bumped the temp up to 300F, no wrapping. 15 hours total time. 

I did the same thing with 10 lb butts a few weeks before that. One finished in 15 hours, the other took 18 before it probed tender. Butts have an ornery mind of their own, but heat and time will tame those bad boys.


----------



## Alex Andrews (Mar 7, 2019)

kruizer said:


> Once it hits the stall, (about 160-165) wrap it in two layers of foil and finish to 200-205 and you will be good.



Will do. I'm surprised though, they've been out there for 4.5 hours now and the thermometer is still reading somewhere between 100-120 degrees. How long does it usually take to reach the stall point?


----------



## Alex Andrews (Mar 7, 2019)

noboundaries said:


> Zwiller has you covered. It's just about impossible to overcook a butt, unless you forget about it. An UNDERCOOKED butt will taste dry and tough. An over cooked butt will be moist and mushy. If you forgot about it, it will eventually get jerky-like from the outside in, but that takes a LOOOONG time on a full butt.
> 
> Use final internal meat temp as a guide, but get a feel for the probe sliding in easily. I probe first, then check IT. Last time I did two 8.6 lb butts simultaneously about 2-3 weeks ago, they both probed tender at the same time, but one registered 208F on the therm, the other 198F. I smoked them overnight at 225F, then 12 hours in bumped the temp up to 300F, no wrapping. 15 hours total time.
> 
> I did the same thing with 10 lb butts a few weeks before that. One finished in 15 hours, the other took 18 before it probed tender. Butts have an ornery mind of their own, but heat and time will tame those bad boys.



Thank you, really appreciate the input!


----------



## Alex Andrews (Mar 7, 2019)

zwiller said:


> You will have to learn this over time, but if pulled at right temp (I like 205F) the meat will not dry out.  The classic beginner mistake is to pull too early in fear of dry meat but the opposite is true, you want the collagen and fat to render well so overcooking is better than under unlike say a steak.  Pulled too early, it doesn't break down, and product is "dry" but is actually just tough from the lack of breakdown.
> 
> Wrapping/foiling/adding liquid to braise will not put moisture INTO the meat.  Only way to that is to inject and I like to do that.  Pretty much ALL of the minor tech that people debate about so hotly IE 225F vs 275F, wrap, have no real impact in the final product.  I did 8 butts back to back for daughters grad party.  I tried lots of things so I know.  I suggest no wrap so you get good dark bark.  That's what converted my family to PP.  We prefer PP over ribs now...  Also, add no water in the smoker and use the pan to collect juice.  Check out Bear's Liquid Gold.  Also, check out the 2 popular finishing sauces SoFlaquers and CheffJJ's.  I prefer ChefJJ's but 99% we eat PP with no sauce but you'd need to inject to pull that off.



That's really interesting, counterintuitive to me since I mostly grill but it makes sense.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 7, 2019)

I have not read through the whole thread, but you're good @ 280~290* with a pork butt. Butts are very forgiving. It will just be finished quicker.

But to solve your issue, you can pick up a needle valve for propane cheap..$6~10 bucks...that will help you control the heat.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 7, 2019)

I cook my butts like zwiller...no wrap, no water pan, good bark. But, keep in mind I live in hot and humid Louisiana where we have plenty of humidity year round....rarely ever gets below 50%.....


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 7, 2019)

Alex Andrews said:


> Will do. I'm surprised though, they've been out there for 4.5 hours now and the thermometer is still reading somewhere between 100-120 degrees. How long does it usually take to reach the stall point?


What thermometer are you using to monitor your cook chamber? If it is the stock one on the brinkman, they are notoriously inaccurate and can vary +-25* or so. Pick up a cheap digital if you are on a budget....you can get one @ walmart for less than $10 bucks.


----------



## Alex Andrews (Mar 7, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> What thermometer are you using to monitor your cook chamber? If it is the stock one on the brinkman, they are notoriously inaccurate and can vary +-25* or so. Pick up a cheap digital if you are on a budget....you can get one @ walmart for less than $10 bucks.



I have a couple of analog gauge meat thermometers, but I can get a digital one.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 7, 2019)

Alex Andrews said:


> I have a couple of analog gauge meat thermometers, but I can get a digital one.


You can check their accuracy in ice and boiling water, just check your altitude for precise boiling point. Doing this calibrates your thermometer so you know it is reading properly. If the analog is accurate, you are good....but most analog have some degree of error.


----------



## Alex Andrews (Mar 7, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> You can check their accuracy in ice and boiling water, just check your altitude for precise boiling point. Doing this calibrates your thermometer so you know it is reading properly. If the analog is accurate, you are good....but most analog have some degree of error.



Gotcha.

I've also got to do some whole chickens on the same smoker starting about now, I'm assuming the temperature should be lower for those? Around 250?


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 7, 2019)

Actually, chickens are better cooked 275~325*...unless you like very dry chicken. Leg quarters are more forgiving, but that white meat will get dry with a long cooking time at a lower heat. It also helps to brine chickens prior to smoking. I have 10# of leg quarters and 2 racks of Baby back ribs inda smokehouse now....should be ready in another 1.5 hours. I just put the cowboy beans in the smokehouse to warm up and get a kiss of applewood smoke.


----------



## Alex Andrews (Mar 7, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> Actually, chickens are better cooked 275~325*...unless you like very dry chicken. Leg quarters are more forgiving, but that white meat will get dry with a long cooking time at a lower heat. It also helps to brine chickens prior to smoking. I have 10# of leg quarters and 2 racks of Baby back ribs inda smokehouse now....should be ready in another 1.5 hours. I just put the cowboy beans in the smokehouse to warm up and get a kiss of applewood smoke.



Oh, awesome, my smoker seems to be holding between 275-300


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 7, 2019)

Be sure to cook to 165*...and for a more even cook, you can spatchcock the bird...which is basically cutting the backbone out and then laying the bird flat. It will cook a little faster too, which means more juice white meat...


----------



## gary s (Mar 9, 2019)

Your fine it's really hard to screw up a pork butt

Gary


----------

